# Best Homemade Tools >  Homemade lathe for metal

## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hello. I want to share my project. This lathe machine for metal, construction began six months ago. I'll start my story about the front pastern. For the construction of boxes used sheet metal 10 mm.

----------

Altair (Dec 22, 2015),

blkadder (Jul 4, 2016),

C-Bag (Dec 22, 2015),

jasonmandy (Nov 20, 2017),

kbalch (Dec 19, 2015),

LMMasterMariner (May 6, 2017),

Paul Jones (Dec 19, 2015),

PJs (Dec 21, 2015),

plus1hdcp (Dec 22, 2015),

vit61 (Apr 2, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

The process of creating front pastern

----------

blkadder (Dec 22, 2015),

jasonmandy (Nov 20, 2017),

PJs (Dec 21, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Fasteners for steel rod and iron bushings. Rods diameter 36mm, length 54 cm, diameter bushings 75mm.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Demonstration of work

----------

Jon (Dec 19, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 19, 2015),

mapymarc (Feb 8, 2016),

Paul Jones (Dec 19, 2015),

PJs (Dec 21, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Gearbox for lead screw. Gearbox has 2 speed, gears from mini motorcycle, and the old drill.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Janvosburg (Dec 15, 2021),

lazarus (Aug 21, 2016),

PJs (Dec 21, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Gearbox to the spindle. Gear used by motorcycle "Dnepr".

----------

Janvosburg (Dec 15, 2021)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Motor power of 1 kW.

----------

Janvosburg (Dec 15, 2021)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 20, 2015),

Paul Jones (Dec 21, 2015),

PJs (Dec 21, 2015)

----------


## Manitoba Man

Greetings from Canada

Fantastic work with very good pictures and video. Thanks for posting this.

Bob

----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## Paul Jones

Great ingenuity in the design of the gear box and shifter for changing speeds. Thank you for the photos and video.

Paul

----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Vyacheslav.Nevolya! We've added your Metalworking Lathe to our Lathes category, as well as to your builder page: Vyacheslav.Nevolya's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Metalworking Lathe
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: lathe, gears, motor

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Thank.

Caliper with Tool carriers. Steel rods have a diameter of 22 mm, bushings are made of cast iron.













bronze nut

----------

kbalch (Dec 22, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Paul Jones (Dec 22, 2015)

----------


## Altair

Excellent build and documentation. One of the few and far between lathe builds.

That's one cool Dnepr you've got there, Vyacheslav. Just noticed the tank is missing, doing some work on the bike?

Al

----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## Captainleeward

Wow Very nice lathe even better than mine great look too...:O)

----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## 10thumbs

Very clever.

----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## ncollar

That is one of the nicest build from the scrap pile. It is the ingenuity that makes it all possible. Thank you for sharing.
Don't hold back that talent needs to be unleashed.

----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 24, 2015),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## rossbotics

Very good ingenuity!!! Amazing what we can do when we put our minds to work. Vey good post and documentation. keep up the good work.

Doug

----------

Jon (Dec 22, 2015),

kbalch (Dec 24, 2015),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## Twizted Ripper

This is an Awesome project Lathe. Great photos & videos. Very well thought out & put together. Congrats on the build & it really gets the old brain gears spinning (GRIN). Thanks much. I look forward to what you may come up with next.

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 24, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

> That's one cool Dnepr you've got there, Vyacheslav. Just noticed the tank is missing, doing some work on the bike?



I do not have a motorcycle Dnepr. Photo from the Internet.

----------


## kbalch

Hi Vyacheslav.Nevolya,

What a great build! Your Metalworking Lathe is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:

 
 
Just let me have your details (size, color choice, and mailing address) via PM and we'll get things processed directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 26, 2015)

----------


## Jon

We've sent these shirts all over the world for Homemade Tool of the Week wins, but I think this may be our first Ukraine mailing.  :Rocker:

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 26, 2015)

----------


## Gog32

Excellent effort. 
A great project, well made and filmed. A fine example of what is possible when you have an idea and think outside the box.
Congratulations from south Wales, UK

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Dec 26, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Lathe machine launched the first shavings. Make Kaprolon bushing for the tailstock.

----------

kbalch (Dec 27, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

kbalch (Dec 29, 2015)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Tools for milling operations.

----------

Altair (Jan 7, 2016),

j.bickley (Jan 10, 2016),

kbalch (Jan 5, 2016)

----------


## j.bickley

Vyacheslav.Nevolya, 

Very few have ability to overcome problems or to make do with what is available to create a solution, and you have that ability! Many thanks for sharing your ideas!

j.bickley

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Jan 11, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Milling pinole on a lathe.


Tailstock

----------

Paul Jones (Jan 16, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Continuation assembly of the tailstock

----------

Paul Jones (Jan 16, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

kbalch (Jan 18, 2016),

PJs (Mar 15, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hi colleagues. Work resumed.

----------

PJs (Mar 15, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

kbalch (Feb 17, 2016),

Neil Jensen (Mar 15, 2016),

PJs (Mar 15, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hi guys. I want to increase the functionality of the lathe. I have an idea, in place to set tailstock vertical milling spindle. In place of tool carriers to set a table or vise. As someone who will offer?

----------

PJs (Mar 15, 2016)

----------


## Paul Jones

Vyacheslav.Nevolya,

I would recommend mounting a vertical milling head column somewhere at the rear of the lathe ways and supporting the milling head vertical axis near the center of the ways in both directions. This will provide the largest range of movement for the milling table which move using existing lead screws along the lathe ways and the cross slide. Then you can add indexing capability to the headstock and use the headstock and tailstock axis to hold gear blanks for cutting gears or put a dividing head on the new milling table.

I really like what you have built so far with the lathe and now your idea of a combined lathe and milling machine is more even more versatile.

Thanks for the series, Paul

----------

PJs (Mar 15, 2016),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Feb 17, 2016)

----------


## Moby Duck

I see that you already know how to mill on a lathe (your milling pinole "keyway" on a lathe pic). You already have a two motion lathe carriage, in/out, left/right - all you need is to make an up/down attachment for the carriage. MYFORD used to make a simple one you could copy. A milling head at the tail stock end, or at the rear of the lathe will need another motor/gearbox etc. A milling head at the rear does have some advantages in that there is no height restriction whereas using the lathe spindle restricts you to the centre height above the carriage /vice etc. 
Just my ideas here - I can see by the excellent work that you have already done that you are more skilled than I will ever be. I am really impressed by someone who builds there own lathe then casts his own rollers etc etc and builds his own belt grinder and even cuts and glues his own belts. Haven't read all of your post yet but I am sure they will be equally as good.

----------

PJs (Mar 15, 2016),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Feb 20, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

I decided. Vertical milling head is mounted on the frame, centered between the front and rear pastern. On a lathe made two shafts, gears with a mini motorcycle, a box of sheet metal welded 10-5 mm. Here is the result.

----------

Jon (Feb 20, 2016),

Paul Jones (Feb 21, 2016),

PJs (Mar 15, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

The molten aluminum and manufactured workpiece diameter 100 mm. Also found motor for milling 350W 2000 rpm/

----------

Paul Jones (Feb 21, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Installed motor

----------

Paul Jones (Feb 22, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Vertical rack for milling.

----------

Paul Jones (Feb 24, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Installed milling attachment

----------

Paul Jones (Feb 25, 2016),

PJs (Sep 7, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hi. Fully developed a new design, new motor and set it on the right. Gear box broke, it was made of cast iron rather than steel. So now a spindle and pulley.







Box with electronics.

----------

Paul Jones (Mar 1, 2016),

PJs (Sep 7, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Today started first milling. Milling platform caliper, later to be installed vise.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Homemade milling vise

----------

Jon (Mar 9, 2016),

kbalch (Mar 9, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Rotating tailstock centre


The maximum length of 30 cm details

----------

Paul Jones (Mar 15, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Vyacheslav.Nevolya! We've added your Tap Holder to our Tapping and Threading category, as well as to your builder page: Vyacheslav.Nevolya's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Tap Holder
 by Vyacheslav.Nevolya

tags: tapping, holder

----------


## Brendon

Hi Vyacheslav
I do like your Homemade Tap Holder.
Thank you for sharing it with us.
Brendon

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Mar 19, 2016)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Bought rods of hydraulic cylinders and set them on the caliper. These rods hardened, polished and coated with chrome. So I enlarge stiffness lathe machine. Also set the plate so that metal shavings do not pollute the screw. Weather is warm, so I can start painting.

 


Later will produce limb and scale. I do not have indexing head, now thinking of how to make the scale. Who can give an idea?

----------

olderdan (Mar 11, 2017)

----------


## cgbaca

Great tutorial thank you

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Replaced all rods on a lathe. The rigidity of the lathe is much better.



Milling equipment in the work

----------

olderdan (Mar 11, 2017),

PJs (Sep 7, 2016)

----------


## 10thumbs

A plywood blade for a circular saw has 100 teeth. That would give you 100 graduations.

----------

olderdan (Mar 11, 2017),

Paul Jones (Apr 29, 2016)

----------


## wizard69

This is one nice lathe / machining center.

----------


## jotasierra

Hola Nevolya, que gran trabajo y "Y HECHO EN CASA" buenos videos, felicitaciones.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Made protect stocks of chips

----------

olderdan (Mar 11, 2017)

----------


## tonyfoale

great job.

----------

olderdan (Mar 11, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Modernization tailstock. I have a rotating center Morse cone №3. I bought a rod and tube from the hydraulic cylinder of agricultural machinery. It should be drilled and carved a hole cone.

----------

olderdan (Mar 11, 2017),

Paul Jones (Mar 2, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Made conical hole

----------

olderdan (Mar 11, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

New tailstock completed



Milling housing and pinole

----------

Home-PC (Dec 15, 2021),

olderdan (Mar 31, 2017),

Seedtick (May 3, 2017)

----------


## olderdan

I like the way you make what you need from what you can find and nothing stops you from getting there.

----------

Paul Jones (Apr 9, 2017),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Apr 1, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Home-PC (Dec 15, 2021),

Paul Jones (Apr 9, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Set the reverse motor switch. The next step is to create a gearbox, it will allow to cut left and right metric thread (1, 1.25, 1.5, 1.75, 2, 4)

----------

Frank S (May 3, 2017),

Seedtick (May 3, 2017)

----------


## Frank S

I've been following this thread from the beginning and I must say you have done an excellent job

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Seedtick (May 4, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

upgrade lathe

----------

Paul Jones (Jun 14, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

LMMasterMariner (Jun 14, 2017),

NortonDommi (Jun 14, 2017),

Seedtick (Jun 15, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

New tool holder

----------

Jon (Jul 10, 2017),

Paul Jones (Jul 12, 2017),

Seedtick (Jul 10, 2017)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Hello. After several years of pause, work began on the modernization of the metal lathe. Making a new gearbox and headstock. There will be an automatic supply of a support and an opportunity to cut carvings.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Home-PC (Dec 15, 2021),

Jon (Dec 14, 2021)

----------


## Floradawg

Nice drill press.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Bearing housings, spindle installation.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Continuation of the project

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

tonyfoale (Jan 25, 2022)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Feed gearbox. I Used gears from minibikes

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Jon (Mar 19, 2022),

Saltfever (Mar 28, 2022),

tonyfoale (Mar 19, 2022)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Jon (Apr 8, 2022),

tonyfoale (Apr 8, 2022)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

brianr47 (Apr 9, 2022),

tonyfoale (Apr 8, 2022)

----------


## brianr47

Excellent work, as usual.
Good luck for the future of Ukraine.

----------

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Apr 11, 2022)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Paul Jones (Jul 7, 2022)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Inner (Apr 23, 2022),

Jon (Apr 22, 2022),

NortonDommi (Apr 22, 2022),

tonyfoale (Apr 22, 2022)

----------


## NortonDommi

I feel so damn lazy after watching your videos!

----------


## tonyfoale

> I feel so damn lazy after watching your videos!



I don't. It reminds me of what I did 60+ years ago. These videos show what can be accomplished with minimal resources and should inspire people to have a go. I am still trying and will continue.

I know that I am lazy but I don't let that stop me doing stuff.

----------

olderdan (Apr 23, 2022),

Paul Jones (Jul 7, 2022)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Drive on the leadscrew feed. I used a chain and a star because it's easy to make. For each step of the thread, you can easily make a star with the right number of teeth.

----------

nova_robotics (May 23, 2022)

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Jon (May 22, 2022),

nova_robotics (May 23, 2022),

tonyfoale (May 22, 2022)

----------


## tonyfoale

Vyacheslav,

I hope this helps, the english word for "star" when used with a chain is "sprocket".

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya

Now self-made lathe has the opportunity to cut metric threads in steps of 1.0, 1.25, 1.5, 1.75, 2.0. In the future, this figure will be expanded by replacing the sprockets.

----------


## Vyacheslav.Nevolya



----------

Jon (Jun 19, 2022)

----------

